# WW-II Allied Aircraft Crashes in The Netherlands & North Sea



## JanN (Oct 8, 2017)

Hello all,

A complete new 'database driven' website *"WW-II Allied Aircraft Crashes in The Netherlands & North Sea"* is now available for any one interested...

















All crashes are not (yet) available in the database, though it is gradually filled with more data (just press the _Modifications _button to view a list of updates)...
At present the information on 1352 aircraft and 6407 crew members is listed!

Please go to *World War II Allied Aircraft Crashes 1* to have a look...

Any comments on, and/or information for, the database is highly appreciated!

Jan

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## pbehn (Oct 8, 2017)

Great stuff Marcel.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 8, 2017)

Interesting!


----------



## Marcel (Oct 9, 2017)

pbehn said:


> Great stuff Marcel.


Thanks 
P
 pbehn
, but it is made and posted by Jan Texel, not me.

Dank je voor al dat werk, Jan! I see the bomber that crashed near Oude Pekela has now been added


----------



## horseUSA (Oct 11, 2017)

J
 JanN
That is very cool!


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 11, 2017)

Very nice!!


----------



## R.T.Fonk (Apr 28, 2018)

Great site. Now i can combinate this with the information from Stichting Lucht Oorlog about the crashed around Emmen.


----------

